
Disneyland Closes California Theme Parks - parentology
https://parentology.com/coronavirus-creates-massive-shutdowns-across-us-full-list/
======
98codes
Official word from Disneyland:
[https://twitter.com/DisneylandToday/status/12382041026492661...](https://twitter.com/DisneylandToday/status/1238204102649266198)

------
floren
This is a terrible article, something like
[https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/media/disneyland-close-
corona...](https://www.cnn.com/2020/03/12/media/disneyland-close-
coronavirus/index.html) would be much more informative and readable. Dang, is
a link change in order?

------
mtmail
The article has a different title and doesn't back up the claim.

"Disney parks in Hong Kong and Shanghai, China have also been shut down
momentarily, along with the parks in Japan. There has been no official mention
of shutting down US parks."

~~~
Keverw
New York Times reported they are closing Disneyland
[https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/business/disneyland-
coron...](https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/12/business/disneyland-
coronavirus.html)

Not sure if they will also be closing the Orlando parks yet. Maybe it's worser
in California or just due to government mandates.

~~~
dk1138
Makes sense. New guideline is 250 persons in a public gathering. Lines for
certain rides easily exceed that number.

~~~
Keverw
Yeah. Last I seen some places said no more than 1,000 like in San Francisco.
So figured in reaction to that. Don't think Florida is issuing stuff like that
yet but probably monitoring things.

Edit: oh just seen the 250 ban is for the entire state of California. Just not
county by county thing anymore. Looks like Universal Studios Hollywood too.

